# Just watched 2013 documentary "Un Branded"



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I haven't been on for while.

The wife is out of town so I decided to pick out my own movie on Netflix. I stumbled on a documentary titled "Un Branded". A nice surprise.

4 young men take a string of mustangs from Mexico boarder to Canada Boarder through the mountain west.

If you like horses - you'll like it.
If you like wild horses - you'll like it.
If you like mountain scenery - you'll like it.

Some neat footage in Utah as well. I recognize Deer Creek Reservoir.

Nice film for youngsters through oldsters. 4 out of 5 stars

Youtube trailer


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool thanks for the review. I saw that about a week or two ago and added to our list to watch on Netflix. Just trying to get around to it. Hopefully this weekend sometime I can watch it.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

I watched it the other night. It was pretty enjoyable. Loved all the scenery. Thought it would help my cabin fever, but only made me more ready for the warmer months.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

They also talked a lot about the importance of keeping the public land open!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Very impressed. I thought I was a cowboy with a few pack trips under my belt. I can't compare. Truly an adventure of a life time.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought it was really good. The thing that got my attention was not once did I hear anyone complain of being saddle sore! :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got done watching it as well, really liked it. Beautiful scenery. Thought it was amusing they picked up the illegal "dead head" deer shortly after they crossed into Utah. But overall, very interesting and a fair coverage of both sides of the Horse issue.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For any horse lovers, here is another one on Netflix, Buck. The real horse whisperer upon which the movie was based. Really good one. Buck Brannigan.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very good flick, half of the way through it now. Did you notice the full deerhead with antlers attached packing when they just get into Utah, maybe that is legal in Arizona.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Very good flick, half of the way through it now. Did you notice the full deerhead with antlers attached packing when they just get into Utah, maybe that is legal in Arizona.


I mentioned that 2 posts up. It only shows up on their pack string after they crossed into Utah after the Grand Canyon trip.

-DallanC


----------

